# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  2 Traveller Ship Deck Plans

## MadCartographer

I originally posted these in the New Members thread but decided to post them here as well.

Enjoy!

----------


## wormspeaker

Good looking Traveller ships there.

----------


## Vorhees

Nice work mate

----------


## armoredgear7

Really liking the SS Newton. Have some rep.

----------


## MadCartographer

> Really liking the SS Newton. Have some rep.


Thank you, You should also see my Star Trek  Deckplan for the Original Enterprise.  It's in the Sci-Fi Mapping someplace.  I havent worked in it in some time though due to moving, then I'll be offline starting tmrw.

----------


## aramis

Great looking Traveller ships!!  

Do you have stats to go along with the ships?

I have the Cosmographer plugin for CC3 but haven't used it much yet except to draw sector maps.  You have inspired me to do some deckplans of my own.

----------


## Fuse

Nice work  :Exclamation:

----------


## MadCartographer

> Great looking Traveller ships!!  
> 
> Do you have stats to go along with the ships?
> 
> I have the Cosmographer plugin for CC3 but haven't used it much yet except to draw sector maps.  You have inspired me to do some deckplans of my own.


No I dont have the stats, lost them, but still have the CC3 file.

----------


## jaspertjie

I personally am not such a fan of this, I rather like Star Trek MSDs. But it's quite good!

----------


## MadCartographer

> I personally am not such a fan of this, I rather like Star Trek MSDs. But it's quite good!


If your a fan of Star Trek, you should check out my USS Enterprise NCC1701 deck plans:
http://www.cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=8317

Original Enterprise with Cptn Kirk, only decks 1-4 are complete, but I posted what I have so far for deck 5 too.

Hope you like them better.

----------


## jaspertjie

Yes I saw those. They were pretty awesome

----------

